
BBC Down: The internet responds - wedge14
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2015-12/31/bbc-down-respond
======
voidz
Wired, trying to get you to click through their nonsense content (I call it
_nontent_ ) because clicks on ads equal money, and like all media nowadays
they make it attractive to the curious reader by using hyperboles and
exaggerations, and by focusing on panic, fear and (commonly but not in this
case) conflict. It's the stuff that sells.

But there's more: as a free bonus, without qualms they tell you how hilarious
and foolish "the Internet responds" (yeah right) to trivial stuff like the BBC
being down. And these people have the audacity to call themselves journalists.

They should be ashamed of themselves and _my_ suggestion is: don't read this
stuff when even the title is this obviously clickbaity. They have been spoiled
enough, the quality is abhorrent. Best thing you can do in my opinion is
adblock, adblock, adblock.

~~~
J_Darnley
It just what "news" or "content" is these days--repeating what others said on
twitter. Their conundrum is do they post what little might be said sooner to
be the first or wait a little for shit to really kick off. I will admit that I
went to see if there was an archive of this story (there is) before posting
(and I looked at it).

> Best thing you can do in my opinion is adblock, adblock, adblock.

I already do. No whitelisting, no exceptions, and I keep an eye out for
sponsored posts and native advertising.

------
arethuza
The Letters of Last Resort are real:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letters_of_last_resort](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letters_of_last_resort)

One important part of the UK's nuclear strategy is that the UK Trident
warheads don't have PALs - the crews have everything they need to launch. The
reasoning behind this being that, in the dark days of the Cold War, it was
expected that there wouldn't be enough time to transmit an authorization
message in the time between a nuclear strike being detected and the weapons
detonating so any retaliation would be based purely on the judgement of the
crews on the subs:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-
minute_warning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four-minute_warning)

~~~
pja
It’s well attested that the people in charge of the Minuteman missle systems
had the same concerns & set the PAL codes on all the missiles to 000000.

------
elthran
Web attack knocks BBC websites offline
[http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35204915](http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35204915)

------
smegel
> Hysteria on social media as BBC websites go offline

This is the title.

I can't imagine there are many people outside the UK (0.88% of world
population) who were exactly hysterical.

~~~
CM30
Given the time it happened (about midnight UK time today), I can't imagine
there are many people IN the UK who were exactly hysterical. A lot more people
would be in bed at that time than browsing the BBC's website...

Then again, this sort of article is exactly what's wrong with the media at the
moment. Forget real stories, let's just take random minor issues and make them
sound bigger by quoting random people on social media sites.

~~~
DrScump

      Given the time it happened (about midnight UK time today)
    

the Year 2016 Problem? Y2K+16?

